# [SOLVED] Problems running chronicals of riddick EFBB



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

i have a new nvidia geforce gtx 550 ti video card and i get these error messages every time i launch the game. requires graphics driver support for OpenGL 1.3 or higher." My graphics card supports OpenGL 4.1 And lower. The second error message from Riddick says, Program:...Studios\RiddickEFBB\System\Win32_x86_SSE2\SbzEngine.exe
NVIDIA TECH SUPPORT IS A LOSS. can anyone help me figure this out?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problems running chronicals of riddick EFBB*

What card did you upgrade from?

Have you installed the latest GeForce driver and rebooted?


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Problems running chronicals of riddick EFBB*

The latest driver from invidia is installed and system rebooted. i even uninsalled the game and reinstalled it befor trying the new driver. this is a brand new box that my neighbor built for me. the last box i had ran win 2000 (i know ancient o.s.) and an ati card that would play the game but not efficient in intense game scene.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problems running chronicals of riddick EFBB*

Have you updated XP to the latest SP3? Riddick needs at least SP1.

Have you patched the game?

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Sound tab and reduce the Hardware Sound Acceleration slider by 1 notch. Click Apply and test the game. If this doesn't fix it, keep repeating all the way down to 'disable' until the game runs properly.


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Problems running chronicals of riddick EFBB*

I have xp 2002 pro with sp3. i have read stuff about a game patch needed. i dont have a clue as where to get a patch.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problems running chronicals of riddick EFBB*

Did the dxdiag thing make any difference?

May 2005 patch for the US retail edition of Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay - Chronicles of Riddick 1.1 Patch - Shacknews.com

Type *chronicles riddick efbb patch* into google for a list of other download locations.


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Problems running chronicals of riddick EFBB*

sorry i have been a bit busy. when i go to msconfig and disable all start up items no problem. when i click on services and select hide all ms services and click apply the error an access denied error was returned while trying to change a service. you may need to log on using an administrator account. my friend built this box just for and no one esle. i do run mcaffe. not sure whats up and getting frustrated. thanks for your time and efforts. or is this error message gonna keep me from getting the file you are needing. i am not the best at this stuff unless i have someone like you holding my hand

pat


----------

